# neuaufbau mit drössiger rahmen



## staaan (7. Juni 2012)

hallooooo,
ich les schon ne ganze weile im forum mit und hab mich jetzt endlich mal angemeldet.
ich  beabsichtige in kürze meinem alten hardtail einen neuen rahmen zu spendieren. anbauteile würde ich gerne übernehmen, weil die mir schon ans herz gewachsen sind 
zuerst war der drössiger cr fully rahmen mein favorit. leider ist der nach einigem hin und her in 17" nicht mehr lieferbar  das nachfolgemodell passt net auf meine 100er federgabel und ist auch schwerer.
ich bin mittlerweile günstig an nen drössiger h-csl rahmen gekommen, wirds eben wieder n hardtail. leider finde ich über diesen rahmen sehr wenig im net. ich benötige wohl einen neuen steuersatz, ein neues innenlager und wohl auch ein schaltauge und ne kette. was is da empfehlenswert? was passt? ich habe eine sram x9 schaltung, eine rockshox reba race gabel.
hat jemand den rahmen oder kennt sich damit aus?
achja, is mein erster neuaufbau, also habt gnade 
danke schonmal!


----------



## hollowtech2 (8. Juni 2012)

Hier mal die wichtigsen Eckdaten zum Rahmen, die Du für den Aufbau
benötigst:

Steuersatz: press fit semi integriert
Innenlager: BSA Gewinde f. 68mm Gehäusebreite
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm Durchmesser (Klemme 34,9mm)
Kette: wie Du magst (darauf achten, daß sie zum Rest des Antriebs paßt)
Schaltauge und die restl. Kleinteile, wie Clips f. Hydraulikleitung, etc. führen wir
im Rahmen der Ersatzteilversorgung weiterhin. Einfach Deinen Händler drauf
ansprechen, der kann Dir das hier bestellen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshserved (11. Juni 2012)

Habe auch einen Rahmen von Drössiger. Ein G14 in weiß. Problem ist die Sattelklemmung. Soll ja 34,9 mm sein, ist aber 35,6 mm. Mein Würger passt jedenfalls nicht. Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (11. Juni 2012)

Es ist schon gewollt, daß die Klemme mit etwas Kraftaufwand auf den Rahmen
gesteckt werden soll. Dafür hat sie ja eine Rändelschraube, um im Außendurchmesser
variabel zu sein. Schließlich soll sie ja noch an ihrem Platz bleiben, wenn man mal
die Sattelstütze demontiert.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## macflo (12. Juni 2012)

Der Würger hat bei mir mit bißchen Gewalt benötigt, war dann aber kein Thema.
Schraube am besten ganz rausdrehen und dann mit nem Gummihammer aufklopfen.


----------



## freshserved (12. Juni 2012)

macflo schrieb:


> Der Würger hat bei mir mit bißchen Gewalt benötigt, war dann aber kein Thema.
> Schraube am besten ganz rausdrehen und dann mit nem Gummihammer aufklopfen.



Na, das sind ja tolle Maße. Wenn die Klemme locker ist, sollte es doch eigentlich ganz einfach sein, den Würger am Sattelrohr anzubringen. ist aber nicht so. Ich bekomme die Sattelstütze nicht mehr ohne Gewalt ins Sitzrohr, wenn der (Schraub-)würger montiert ist. Das kann doch nicht richtig sein. Der Würger ist dabei schon ganz aufgedreht, da habe ich Angst, dass die Titanschraube das Aluminium-Gewinde rausreißt. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, beträgt der Unterschied 0,7 (!) mm zum Normmaß von 34,9 mm. Wenn der Würger mit 5 Nm festgedreht ist, ist die Titanschraube  nur etwa zur Hälfte im Gewinde drin. Das kommt mir ganz schön heiß vor. Dann hätte ich zumindest gerne eine etwas längere Schraube. Wo bekommt man sowas?

Danke


----------



## macflo (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch den Schraubwürger, nicht den Würger.
Sattelstütze (Thomson Elite) hat bei mir ohne Probleme reingepasst. Auch einstellen klappt super.
Einziger Unterschied - hab einen H-Lite.
Liegt es vielleicht an unterschiedlicher Pulverbeschichtungsdicke ?


----------



## freshserved (12. Juni 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist weiß. Habe gehört, dass die Drössiger Rahmen doppelt gepulvert sind. Werde mir einfach ne längere Schraube für meinen Schraubwürger bestellen. Wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung dafür? 15 bzw. 18 mm Länge müsste passen...


----------



## hollowtech2 (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist auch richtig. Jeder unserer Rahmen hat eine doppelte Lackschicht. Als
erstes die Basisfarbe, danach dann der Klarlack.

Wir verwenden auch Sattelklemmen mit 34,9mm Durchmesser, klappt bestens.
Mit einer etwas längeren Schraube solltest Du klarkommen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## freshserved (14. Juni 2012)

Danke, hat geklappt


----------



## birkenbiker (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
habe gesehen du möchtest ein Drössiger Carbon aufbauen.
Du kannst dir ja mal meins anschauen, das steht übrigens grade Verkauf. Siehe Bike Markt.  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/519490/cat/49

Und tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staaan (21. Juni 2012)

hi,
das mit dem carbon rahmen is leider nichts geworden...
der ist leider zu klein. hab mir einen drössiger cr rahmen geholt, hoffentlich passt meine alte gabel.
was für einen umwerfer brauche ich da?

achja, so nebenbei, ich hab nen 18" drössiger h-csl carbon rahmen übrig. bei interesse melden.

grüsse


----------



## hollowtech2 (25. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst einen Top-swing Umwerfer (Schelle unten, 34,9mm Schellendurchmesser)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## staaan (25. Juni 2012)

hmm, mein momentaner umwerfer hat die schelle oben, ein x.9 .
vom platz her passt er, kann ich den auch nehmen?
grüsse


----------



## hollowtech2 (25. Juni 2012)

So, nochmal schnell alle Beiträge durchgelesen (gut, daß ich das gemacht hab  ). 
Inzwischen hast Du ja vom Hardtail auf ein CR Fully umgestellt.

Ich ziehe meine Aussage von vorhin zurück - Du kannst Deinen vor-
handenen Umwerfer für den CR Rahmen nutzen. 

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.

Ralf


----------



## staaan (25. Juni 2012)

da bin ich ja beruhigt *puuhh*

ich danke dir


----------

